# My UDS great story.



## ecto1 (Nov 26, 2010)

This is a short but good story.  Yesterday I loaded my charcoal basket with Kingsford blue.  I started it using the Minion method and smoked a bird for about 5 hours.  in all the excitement about my first bird i forgot to close the vents.  Today I look outside and I see it is still smoking 30 hours later.  I have a big basket and the temps had fallen to 200° but wow.  That is a lot of smoke for a basket of charcoal.  It was a 20 pound bag i used it all because I had never used Kingsford before i had always used lump so I had no idea how long it would last. We had rain and a cold front come in last night on top of that so we were near freezing temps last night.


----------



## que-ball (Nov 26, 2010)

Good story.  I can't wait to build my UDS.  I think I finally found a good barrel, but with no garage, optimistic high temps of 20*F, and already 10" snow on the ground, it may have to wait until spring.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 26, 2010)

That's the great thing about a UDS they run forever. I love mine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2010)

ECTO1 said:


> This is a short but good story.  Yesterday I loaded my charcoal basket with Kingsford blue.  I started it using the Minion method and smoked a bird for about 5 hours.  in all the excitement about my first bird i forgot to close the vents.  Today I look outside and I see it is still smoking 30 hours later.  I have a big basket and the temps had fallen to 200° but wow.  That is a lot of smoke for a basket of charcoal.  It was a 20 pound bag i used it all because I had never used Kingsford before i had always used lump so I had no idea how long it would last. We had rain and a cold front come in last night on top of that so we were near freezing temps last night.


30 hours & still at 200˚ !!

Wow!

Most of you UDS owners make it look entirely too easy!

good story,

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> ECTO1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a short but good story.  Yesterday I loaded my charcoal basket with Kingsford blue.  I started it using the Minion method and smoked a bird for about 5 hours.  in all the excitement about my first bird i forgot to close the vents.  Today I look outside and I see it is still smoking 30 hours later.  I have a big basket and the temps had fallen to 200° but wow.  That is a lot of smoke for a basket of charcoal.  It was a 20 pound bag i used it all because I had never used Kingsford before i had always used lump so I had no idea how long it would last. We had rain and a cold front come in last night on top of that so we were near freezing temps last night.
> ...


I was only smoking at about 230° and it was a little under 200° but i still blew me away.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 26, 2010)

Bear when are you going to get wise and build one???? hahahaha


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Bear when are you going to get wise and build one???? hahahaha




LOL---At this stage, I'll stick to my MES 40 cheater.

You guys that can do what you do with those barrels are my heroes, but there is no way I would even attempt to try it myself.

Bear


----------



## deannc (Nov 26, 2010)

Gotta luv the drum!  They are great and will seemingly burn forever.

That Kingsford blue burns real well.  My longest smoke yet in the UDS was 18 hours, loaded up 10 lbs of blue and still had at least 4 lbs left after 18 hours!  

I can't find any good lump locally so that's all I've used is the blue.  I like the added flavors the UDS adds that just can't be replicated with my gasser.


----------



## tom37 (Nov 26, 2010)

My drums like the kingsford lump best of all. Very little ash and good long burn times.

I did have trouble trying to get to 325° temps were 33° and wind out of the west. I was only able to get 250°. For turkeys I may have to add another pipe nipple and cap.

Ran them both from 9:00 this morning till 4:30 this afternoon, and may have used 3 to 4 lbs if that.

Gotta love ummmm.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> rbranstner said:
> 
> 
> > Bear when are you going to get wise and build one???? hahahaha
> ...


Coming from a guy who carves wood with a chainsaw
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Me, even though I have three UDS's right now, I'm looking forward to getting an MES eventually. I'm impressed with that temp control you seem to have with some of your recipes. I could never do that with my drums or my offset.


----------



## meateater (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup there a jewel of a smoker. I love my 55 gallon charcoal and my 30 gallon watt burner.


----------



## meateater (Nov 26, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> rbranstner said:
> 
> 
> > Bear when are you going to get wise and build one???? hahahaha
> ...


Bear I'm impressed with my watt burner myself. I say just learn your smoker whatever brand you have. Experiment as much as possible.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > rbranstner said:
> ...


LOL---Yeah, the 10˚ rise every half hour thing. I guess that's hard to do with a UDS, but I wouldn't put it past some of these guys.

Some of them seem to be able to make their UDS do everything but talk, & I even hesitate to say that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

